# Condo



## tracy1978 (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anybody know anything about the Goldenhill Park Condo in Lorong Chuan or Cote D Azur in the East Coast?


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Goldenhill Park Condo is very convenient because its next to the MRT Lor Chuan. I have not been inside any apartment but the outside looks ok.
Condos in those areas are between $3.8K -$5K a month depending on the size.
East Coast is not serviced by MRT but is it a popular location for expats.


----------



## tracy1978 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gwen McPherson said:


> Goldenhill Park Condo is very convenient because its next to the MRT Lor Chuan. I have not been inside any apartment but the outside looks ok.
> Condos in those areas are between $3.8K -$5K a month depending on the size.
> East Coast is not serviced by MRT but is it a popular location for expats.


Thank you for this information. I guess that rules out the east coast as we will not have a car to start with. This narrows my search dramatically!!!!


----------

